# Would You put Banana slices on your pizza like Domino's Nigera did??



## kleenex (Mar 31, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...16672499.39350.197557050354829&type=1&theater

That is what they did for the Tropical Pizza...


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 31, 2013)

I like pineapple on pizza but not sure about bananas. 

I would have to try a free slice first !


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 31, 2013)

I would try it.

I might even like it.

But, I would never consider it pizza!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sounds weird but I would give it a go for sure


----------



## jharris (Mar 31, 2013)

No!

I guess I'm somewhat of a purist. If I want BBQ I'll have ribs not a "BBQ pizza". 

If I want Asian I'll eat Chinese, Japanese, Vietnamese etc.

An "Asian taco" is not on my menu.

You get the picture.

Having said that I do occasionally enjoy a "Hawaiian" pizza.

Maybe I'm too rigid/unimaginative/missing something?


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 1, 2013)

jharris said:


> No!
> 
> I guess I'm somewhat of a purist. If I want BBQ I'll have ribs not a "BBQ pizza".
> 
> ...



coming from someone who has lived in Hawaii, you have to ASK for a Hawaiian pizza at most places, it's really a mainland invention.

If they offer a Hawaiian pizza, it's not pineapple, ham and cheese, it's kalua pork, Maui onion jam, hoisin sauce and green onion. Nothing like you would see in the CONUS.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 1, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would try it.
> 
> I might even like it.
> 
> *But, I would never consider it pizza!*



Why not? Pizza comes in all shapes, sizes and flavors. What would you call it? 

This is a dominoes original catering to their local clientele. Happens all over the world. Craziest one I have had, and  a chicken tika masala pizza, in the UK. One of the best selling, and goes for abut 20 sterling. . . call it 35-40 bucks, US. They also offer a WORLD of dessert pizzas. Just because it has bananas or something different doesn't mean it's not a pizza.


----------



## jharris (Apr 1, 2013)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> ... If they offer a Hawaiian pizza, it's not pineapple, ham and cheese, it's kalua pork, Maui onion jam, hoisin sauce and green onion. Nothing like you would see in the CONUS.



Ok that sounds really good for a paninni or a pizza!

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...PSYuGp&sig=AHIEtbTNtnwdM7DwKaxCTAyVdvMivCDpCg


----------



## jharris (Apr 1, 2013)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Why not? Pizza comes in all shapes Just because it has bananas or something different doesn't mean it's not a pizza.



Guess your right. Very likely most of what we consider ethnic food has evolved from some original form as ingredients became globally available and different cultures have moved around the planet.

I should be more open to fusion cuisine. 

I have a feeling I've been missing some pretty tasty treats!

;(


----------



## buckytom (Apr 1, 2013)

i would try it once just to see. you never know.

but i'm with bea and j about it not being pizza. they should call it a focaccia with toppings. thin crust or thick as it may be.

but i'm anal about pizza being crust, tomato sauce, mozzarella cheese, maybe some herbs and grated parm and toppings. if you want ham, or pineapple, or bananas, or whatever you want, it goes on top of that.

everything else is toppings for bread, crostini, focaccia, pita, lavash, or ...


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 1, 2013)

I used to go to a place that made the best mango-tiger shrimp pizza. However, since I do not eat bananas, I would never even try this. The picture almost turned my stomach. I think I've mentioned my aversion to bananas before? I'm bracing myself for a visit to my parents. They keep at least a week's worth of bananas in a bowl on the counter at all times. I can smell them from the living room (the bananas, not my parents). As long as I don't have to eat the bananas, touch the bananas, slice them, or throw away the peels, I can ignore them most of the time.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 1, 2013)

I lean more towards the traditional view of BT and the others.  I'm not a fan of 'weird' stuff on pizza.  That includes pineapple, broccoli and most other veggies.  Not really crazy about chicken either.

If you have to add that stuff, call it a flatbread.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 1, 2013)

Another banana hater here, and this is especially disgusting.


----------



## jharris (Apr 1, 2013)

Shame on you Kayelle.

Not in front of the children!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## CarolPa (Apr 1, 2013)

It's only traditional pizza for me!

Carol


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 1, 2013)

Why not...I'll try anything once.

But are we sure those are even bananas in the photo? Couldn't they be plantains, which are much more savory than bananas?


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd try it.  Though it might be better as a banana split pizza, lose the mushrooms and use chocolate, nuts, whipped cream, pineapple, caramel, etc.


----------



## jharris (Apr 1, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> Why not...I'll try anything once.
> 
> But are we sure those are even bananas in the photo? Couldn't they be plantains, which are much more savory than bananas?



Aahh Grasshoppa... good question.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 1, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I lean more towards the traditional view of BT and the others.  I'm not a fan of 'weird' stuff on pizza.  That includes pineapple, broccoli and most other veggies.  Not really crazy about chicken either.
> 
> If you have to add that stuff, call it a flatbread.



+1
There's a pizza place near us that has 30+ pizzas on their menu. For me, pizza must have tomato sauce, pepperoni, and mozzarella, at least. If DH wants to try something different, I have to think of it as flatbread.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 2, 2013)

We get a bacon and banana pizza here and I eat it. It's pretty good! The only way I eat banana is cooked with other things so this works for me


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 2, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> We get a bacon and banana pizza here and I eat it. It's pretty good! The only way I eat banana is cooked with other things so this works for me



Exactly. I think people forget that in a LOT of places "pizza" is a LOT different than what we in the USA would think of as pizza. It's all really regional.

Had a pie in Italy that was no sauce, garlic, calamari, capers, clams, mussels (both still in the shell), shrimp and anchovy baked on a pizza crust. Finished with fresh chopped parsley and olive oil. I wasn't turned off, just thought "who would leave clams and mussels IN the shell on a pizza"?  A lot of folks would be turned off I guess because it doesn't meet their  idea of what a pizza "is".

Makes me wonder: Is it the ingredients that make it/make it not a pizza, or a persons personal thought of what a pizza should be. Hell, tomatoes were brought to Italy from the Americas, so I am sure at some point, people didn't think that tomatoes belonged on their flat-bread or focaccia. . .especially because they thought back then that tomatoes were toxic, and grown mainly as ornaments.

We need to liberate our generic definitions of what pizza is.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 2, 2013)

i want to liberate some pizza right into me belly!


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 2, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> Exactly. I think people forget that in a LOT of places "pizza" is a LOT different than what we in the USA would think of as pizza. It's all really regional.
> 
> Had a pie in Italy that was no sauce, garlic, calamari, capers, clams, mussels (both still in the shell), shrimp and anchovy baked on a pizza crust. Finished with fresh chopped parsley and olive oil. I wasn't turned off, just thought "who would leave clams and mussels IN the shell on a pizza"? A lot of folks would be turned off I guess because it doesn't meet their idea of what a pizza "is".
> 
> ...


 
South Africans are also very open minded when it comes to food. We have foods from all cultures here. We have cheeseburger pizza, Braai Pizza, Nachos Pizza, Thai Green Curry Pizza, Greek Pizza (Olives, Spinach, Feta etc) and many more! That's just the pizzas 
I still prefer my pizza with just good tomato sauce and torn fresh mozza but I'll try anything once!


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 2, 2013)

When I was growing up back in the 50's, my English/German mother used to make home made pizza.  On the day she baked bread, she would use some of the bread dough as pizza dough, made her own sauce and covered it with white brick cheese that she sliced.  I think the brick cheese was probably cheaper than mozzarella.  No other toppings.  This is pizza to me.  I made it once with brick cheese and my family didn't like it, but to me, it was like coming home.  It is just a little bit different taste than mozzarella and reminds me of my childhood.  To this day, I prefer cheese pizza with no other toppings. 

Another thing my mother did different is she used longhorn colby cheese in her mac and cheese.  Yummy!  I tried it with my family and DH said "What the XXXX kind of cheese is in this?" and my son replied "It tastes like sand!"  LOL   Last time I did that!  It seems that what you grew up with sticks in your mind as "the best."

Carol


----------



## jharris (Apr 2, 2013)

Agreed.

When I think of comfort food I think of mommas cooking.

Funny though, I try to prepare her dishes and they never measure up to hers.

What the heck! I'm using her recipes!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 2, 2013)

some college kid should do his or her thesis on that. 

it can't be really, completely, statistically true that almost everyone's mom cooked  (most dishes) better than themselves, but you hear that over and over.

now MY mom was a great cook that i can never surpass...


----------



## jharris (Apr 3, 2013)

I've got it!!!

Moms add heaping helpings of love to every dish and since there's no love like a mothers love.....

Whew! I thought I was doing something wrong.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 3, 2013)

My sister-in-law tells me that her husband (my husband's brother) keeps saying he misses his mother's potato salad.  In my opinion, it was terrible!  She used too much mayonaise and cooked her potatoes too much and sometimes they were the texture of mashed potatoes.  I told her just to over cook the potatoes and add tons of mayo and he will be happy.  LOL  But he loved it because it was all he knew and his mother made it.  

Carol


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 3, 2013)

buckytom said:


> it can't be really, completely, statistically true that almost everyone's mom cooked  (most dishes) better than themselves, but you hear that over and over.


I'll be the first to say that my mother was a terrible cook. She admitted it herself many times. I'll also add that she was a saint who provided for us kids in many other ways, just not in the kitchen. 

Mom's one specialty was pot roast. She could make a pretty decent pot roast in the slow cooker. But that was about it. For the most part, my dad did the cooking. The only problem was that he traveled for work, and was really only home on weekends. So most nights we had frozen pizzas, or TV dinners, or we'd go out. Sometimes we'd go down the street to my grandmother's house. She made some pretty incredible German food.

This was the entire reason I learned how to cook. For my 10th or 11th birthday I asked for a cookbook and was given a copy of "The Joy of Cooking." I also watched Julia Child and "The Galloping Gourmet" (anyone remember that show?)" religiously. Before too long, my brother and I were both cooking at least one meal a week. And from about age 13 on, he and I did most of the cooking, unless dad was home. 

We used to make some pretty wild concoctions for kids. I remember making vichyssoise on one occasion, and cheese blintzes on another. LOL. We didn't even know what most of this stuff was.

Of course, the other neighborhood kids thought we were a little strange.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 3, 2013)

All this mommy talk reminded me about something my nephew said when he came over for dinner one night. He took one look at the spinach on his plate and said "I hope my mother didn't make this" lol!
Not all moms can cook!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 3, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I lean more towards the traditional view of BT and the others.  I'm not a fan of 'weird' stuff on pizza.  That includes pineapple, broccoli and most other veggies.  Not really crazy about chicken either.
> 
> If you have to add that stuff, call it a flatbread.


That describes my view of pizza.

I told Stirling, that since he likes "Hawaiian pizza", next time we order, we should ask for half Hawaiian and half something "normal". I'll try a bite of his.


----------

